# MAC collection face powders...a beginning



## Amarie (Oct 7, 2009)

I start my collection of Beauty Powder MAC and MSF MAC.

It's only a beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*

*


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see more!


----------



## erica01 (Oct 7, 2009)

I love MSFs!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 12, 2009)

nice start


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Amarie (Dec 6, 2009)

***

*I started this thread in September...*

*Here is my collection of MSF's in December*

*

*

*Not in specific order (one is missing - I got 10)*

*Glissade*
*Soft & Gentle*
*Porcelain Pink*
*Petticoat*
*Light Flush*
*Shooting Star*
*Northern Light*
*Global Glow*
*Redhead*
*Blonde*


*I bought a lot on Specktra - Thanks so much to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

way more than me!


----------



## Sass (Dec 7, 2009)

I love MSFs too.  Sweet collection thus far!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 7, 2009)

Great collection of MSF's!!  I love them.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

your msf's are very drool worthy!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorgeous and yummy!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ariankara (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow! It's an amazing collection!

It's really "beautiful", you don't think?

Can you use really all of this?! My god!


----------



## nataly (Dec 20, 2009)

My friend Belinda, yvana, willie, chanie, melysange, becane, and I says to you that it is very 'beautiful'!


----------



## Amarie (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ariankara* 

 
_Wow! It's an amazing collection!

It's really "beautiful", you don't think?

Can you use really all of this?! My god!_

 
Yes it's "*Beautiful*" isn't it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh, you are in Quebec too, what an amazing hazard !

I'm in a hurry that the launching of the Warm & Cosy collection comes on December 26th. I will buy the MSF By Candlelight...

Maybe we could meet each other there it would be so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enjoy


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Calm down ladies. I don't know what happened on other parts of the web, but let's not bring it here.

You have an option in your userCP to "ignore" members that you do not wish to see posts from or get messages from. Let me know if you need help with that.


----------



## Amarie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## geeko (Aug 6, 2010)

Once u get hooked on MAC face powders...(msfs, beauty powders and blushers) u will never turn back.. I swear. I am a victim haha


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

MSFs


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

this is very drool worthy!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

You're off to a great start


----------

